

Seeking partner for game development - dcbrandao
http://meatbrick.com

======
fad
I have a Tetris too :) <http://frank-duffner.de/noTWebApp_tetris.html>

~~~
dcbrandao
It looks fairly well done. I prefer the random bag method of piece generation.
Also, the movement of falling pieces is a little touchy--sideways movement can
sometimes generate a double movement and sometimes no movement. However, if
you play around with the game on meatbrick.com a bit longer, you'll see there
is more to it than a Tetris clone.

~~~
fad
Yes - played a bit more now. Funny idea. Number 3 touched my heart. I don't
know waht random bag is - I suppose it assures that certain tiles appear after
a certain time?

The touchy movement appears when you repeatedly hit a movement key instead of
just holding the key down. I optimized for holding key down to have a fluid
movement (no delay at the start of movement like i.e. in your Tetris). But it
seems everybody is so used to this flash bug(?) that they keep hitting the
buttons :(

------
palish
That's a genius way to make a pitch to hire someone, and a great twist on
Tetris, but it takes a long time to get to the whole pitch. :)

------
myoung8
dude, please change the color scheme on your site, i got a headache trying to
read it. white on black doesn't work. try #F6F6F6 on #333 if you must have a
dark background.

good luck with finding a partner. have you heard of kongregate? might want to
check them out if you haven't...

~~~
dcbrandao
Kongregate fundamentally isn't in game development--it's simply another form
of distributing UGC. I'd rather be in the business of creating great games.

Thanks for the comment on the color scheme. I've altered it slightly to be
less headache-inducing.

------
cellis
contact me! AIM: cellis5078 or cameronellis dot ellis at gmail dot you know
what. I'm currently in the process of getting a team (its tough). Or, check
out kongregate like someone else said.

------
richcollins
Not working on OS X + FF

